# What would you do???



## mallen8805

I've got a kicker kx1200.1 that will put out around 1400 rms (dont have birthsheet). I want pair it with one DVC 2 ohm 12 or 15 sub at 1 ohm. I've looked at Fi, DDAudio, and Sundown. I really like the 3500e from DD and the BTL series from Fi and the Nightshade from Sundown. Wanted to know what you guys would choose to go along with this amp. Not limited to these brands or models...any and all spl applications welcome.


----------



## Hispls

If you only plan to use 1KW of power go for an efficient sub. Just my 2 cents. 

Caveat....may require large box to function properly, though that's generally the tradeoff for high efficiency.


----------



## mikeE72

if i were you id do an ascendant audio havoc 12 or 15 depending on how much room you have.


----------



## Brian10962001

You have 1000 watts, no need to go insane on the subs. A pair of Kicker CVX's, Phoenix Gold RSDc's, or any other basic sub will do you fine. Spend the money on a nice vented enclosure.


----------



## 12vTools

DD3500 will have beasty output and excellent SQ


----------



## mallen8805

Those are some nice suggestions..I have to say that the WMD2 and the Ascendent audio havoc looks really promising...also the dd sub looks like a confirmed good choice. Although I have to say the value of the WMD and WMD2 looks really good, can't say much for the others because I don't see any prices posted, guess I have to call a dealer, does anyone know the approx. price range of the dd3500e or the ascendent audio havoc 12 or 15??


----------



## fish

I'd go with the DD3500. What vehicle is this going into?


----------



## thehatedguy

I'd go with the DD woofer. Great woofers.


----------



## thehatedguy

I dunno how impressed I am with that vid. We have a customer who has a DD 9515 and less power doing the same numbers/slightly in a Durango in a low tuned box.

We have another customer doing right at a 148 in a BMW 325 with a DD 9512 and less than half the power. Again, tuned low.

All legal, on the dash meterings with a Termlab setup. 



lordbaccus said:


> I have personally torture tested the WMD & the WMD^2 & the MOAB and all have a Killer sound and Great SPL, Best value for your dollar, pound for pound,,, PAP rules, and its hand made here in the USA
> this is my newest PAP toy:
> Ya Better Axx Somebody
> it is an 18" Beast...
> my pic review of the different PAP subs iv experimented with over the last 3 years
> My Pap Sub Review


----------



## Brian10962001

he power he's running insists a high volume SQ setup, but seeing as how he posted in the DIY SPL forum though it would seem he's looking for just that. I would focus on subs that handle moderate power and are efficient then focus on the enclosure that's where your SPL is going to come from. I remember back in the late 90s running a pair of Soundstream SPL mules in a sealed enclosure and they just weren't loud, I swapped those over to a pair of vented enclosures and holy crap they got loud. Even with the WMD 12's I think you will be a bit short on watts. I have a pair of WMD 10's and they sound great but they are very power hungry subs. I pulled them from my Blazer because I just didn't have the power to run them (I also bought D4s, if I had D2's I would have been alot better off with my amp setup). I went back to the ProBox (JL W6 motor, spider etc. with a rubber surround and single 4ohm vc) 12's and they sound alot louder because they're more efficient with the wattage I have.


----------



## thehatedguy

I doubt your setup has a lot to do with real SQ.

These other enclosures were low tuned, like 32 hertz and sounded great on music too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

lordbaccus said:


> if this is a Cheesey attempt to claim DD has an SQ sub this conversation has hit a brick wall...


DD DOES have several sq subs that happen to get loud. I'm running one of them and it's nearly flat on the rta in a low tuned ported box


----------



## ErinH

lordbaccus said:


> I'm not sure you know a lot about me or my system, if by REAL SQ you mean i dont have Focal mids & Audison amps or other rich boy toys then your correct, but if you have spent the time i have dampening the doors, fabing in a set of killer comps and spending hours figuring out where to place the tweeters so the imaging was clear, and seemless, then tuning the amps to cross out all unnseeary Freqs


No offense, but I think at least 80% of the people on this forum have done _at least_ this (minus the ‘killer comps’).

To place so much weight on a driver that plays such a narrow band of the audio spectrum, and one that doesn’t play anything in the vocal range, I wouldn’t be worried about subwoofer ‘sq’.


----------



## thehatedguy

You are talking about demoing Little Wayne and SQ in the same sentence. That is enough for me to know that you aren't into real SQ.

All of your posts are basically ads for PaP.


----------



## tintbox

No offense but if Lil Wayne sounds good to him. In the real world isn't that all that matters.


----------



## thehatedguy

But don't confuse loud and clear and sounding good for SQ. Those are different things and sometimes they overlap and sometimes they don't.


----------



## mallen8805

The sub will be going in a 1997 Ford F150 extended cab (where back bench seat used to be) and I already have a box although I could change that if necessesary. The box I have is the vented enclosure off the spec sheet for my previous sub which is right here. 
http://www.elmuz.com.pl/sklep/download/12XMAX-I.pdf
I built this box to these specs although I don't know what it is tuned to because it does not say, is there any way to find out though the port measurments, box volume, etc.? As far as the subwoofer right now I'm starting to lean towards one WMD or WMD2 12 from PAPS as the values seems too good to pass up. Once I get a price on the DD I will explore that route more as well (If it's not too expensive). I'm glad to see that we have a little friendly rivalry going on in this thread, it keeps it entertaining and informative. BTW that 18" MOAB is a beast, too bad I don't have the money for that kinda setup. And to keep it nonpartisan (???) i've also seen some videos of those DD 9500 series and they were def. no joke. Both these brands look like solid choices. I'm still all ears to other suggestions.


----------



## thehatedguy

If I wanted to be rude, I would make a comment about how your signature is misspelled. But I won't.

I don't use DD subs.

I wouldn't say I am a SQ elitist either. I've been an active member on Termpro forums since 96.


----------



## thehatedguy

It's easy to sit here and talk about SQ this and that without every having a reference point to judge it from. Have you ever heard any real SQ cars or home stereos? I could think I have the king **** SQ system if I haven't ever heard anything else...and it could sound like a bunch of cats in heat in all reality.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I think you all are detracting from the point of DIY. This forum isn't traditionally into SPL and trying to play both sides of the fence doesn't typically work well. Try to claim a status of SQ all you want but these guys are picking up on hints and cues that say otherwise.

Maybe you do like sound quality but it may or may not be in the same perspective that this community maintains. That doesn't mean opinions have free reign. There is a right and wrong. Members here will go through tens of pieces of hardware and trial/error for years until they MIGHT be happy with their setups. SQ is like a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow when pursued in car audio. I've seen this hobby compared to "rocket science" for good reason.

SQ isn't about playing certain songs or tracks. It's that elusive pursuit of perfection. It isn't always found in audison amps or name brand speakers. Hence, DIY audio. Majority of the members go through raw drivers like babies and diapers for the sake of A/B comparisons and the like.

Anyways...let's stop fighting over labels and if the OP would provide some real goals he might get some real answers instead of name dropping competitions. That's where we got off track.

Concentrating on speaker sensitivity seems like a good start. Can anybody else back up their statements for said speaker models?

OP...it's usually better to start with a speaker and build on that platform. However, space requirements go a long ways when comparing speaker characteristics vs. audio goals.


----------



## Hispls

mallen8805 said:


> The sub will be going in a 1997 Ford F150 extended cab (where back bench seat used to be) and I already have a box although I could change that if necessesary. The box I have is the vented enclosure off the spec sheet for my previous sub which is right here.
> http://www.elmuz.com.pl/sklep/download/12XMAX-I.pdf
> I built this box to these specs although I don't know what it is tuned to because it does not say, is there any way to find out though the port measurments, box volume, etc.? As far as the subwoofer right now I'm starting to lean towards one WMD or WMD2 12 from PAPS as the values seems too good to pass up. Once I get a price on the DD I will explore that route more as well (If it's not too expensive). I'm glad to see that we have a little friendly rivalry going on in this thread, it keeps it entertaining and informative. BTW that 18" MOAB is a beast, too bad I don't have the money for that kinda setup. And to keep it nonpartisan (???) i've also seen some videos of those DD 9500 series and they were def. no joke. Both these brands look like solid choices. I'm still all ears to other suggestions.



Box volume is on the PDF 1.9XX ft^3

If you built the ported box to their specs it is tuned to appx 37hz

The DIYMA 12 might be worth looking for, Dayton Titanic is also highly regarded.

Also worthy of consideration would be Shiva X

DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Speakers » Exodus Subs » Subwoofer Drivers »

XBL^2 tech motor and super price. Would be rather peaky in that box (wants bigger box tuned lower to be linear). Does however model well in 2.5 cube sealed.

Problem here is a 12" woofer that'll handle 1KW continuous power will NOT be terribly efficient. If you wanted absolute most output from that power you're looking at 15 or 18 inch driver, and probably in a large-ish box.

TC 2K 12 works well in a smaller sealed box (though might also want to tune lower) and will def handle 1200W continuous. They can be had on eBay for <300.

Also be wary of 1200W on tap to ANYTHING in a box tuned that high. Careful use of subsonic filter is a MUST as there's very few woofers that'll hold 1KW at 20 hz after the port unloads.

On the bright side, 1200W on about anything in any box will preasuize a pickup truck pretty nicely.


Oh....looks like I hijacked this thread.....I guess it's about PAP VS DD subs and whether there's any SQ at 150db.


----------



## Brian10962001

For some reason I was under the impression he was looking for a pair of 12, or 15in subwoofer's hence my recommendation of a lower power handling PAIR of subwoofer's; I misread the first post. It's a shame, you JUST missed the sale on the PAP WMD 18's which would have been a great buy at the price they were asking.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

lordbaccus said:


> in reallity what looks good on an RTA is not allways pleasant to the ear...
> Its all good / im not trying to Bash on DD....
> what iv seen of DD there SPL subs that sound good sometimes depending on the enclosure
> lets find a way to help this guy pick a decent sub for the power he has
> 
> I was just a lil put off when i was accused of not having any SQ in my SPLXplorer / iv spent countless hours tunning this system to play Music during the week, & on a weekend I switch booxxs and go play SPL Warriorer


Ignorance is truly bliss. I encourage you to go to a reputable sq comp with people that are known for winning world finals every now and then and get back with us on your score. I'll bet you get laughed out of the lanes. A sub is the LAST thing I focus on in sq. It only does the lower 2 octaves so as long as it can come through without letting its location be known it's all good. Your comment about certain brands being "rich boy toys" is also ignorant. My Focal mids only cost me $105 after it was all said and done. I bought them used from a member I fully trust and to my understanding never played them loud enough to even get them moving good. While I loved these mids I'm now playing with gear from a new company. Not saying said company is the new holy grail of car audio drivers but I predict they'll be in the sq lanes next season. Back to how little the sub does in a true sq install let's count the octaves in a 2-way front plus sub.

sub:20-80=2 octaves
mids:80-3000 give or take a little=around 5 octaves
tweets:3k and up=less than 3 octaves


----------



## Oliver

mallen8805,

JBL P1222 CAR 12" SUB WOOFER DVC 2 OHM POWER SERIES NEW - eBay (item 400069070239 end time Sep-21-09 15:42:52 PDT)

JBL P1222

Competition 12" 1,600 Watt Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil Subwoofer

Item is Brand New 

Buy it now $149.95 Each

quote>
# 400 WATTS RMS, 1600 WATTS PEAK POWER
# 2-OHM DUAL VOICE COILS
#* 97dB* SENSITIVITY(2.83V/1m)
# IMPEDANCE: 4-OHM/ *1-OHM*
# 23Hz - 200Hz FREQUENCY RESPONSE
# VENTED POLEPIECE
# MODERATE Q DESIGN
# *VOICE-COIL DIAMETER: 3"*
# MOUNTING DEPTH: 6-3/4"
# CUTOUT DIAMETER: 11-1/16"
quote>


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

a$$hole said:


> mallen8805,
> 
> JBL P1222 CAR 12" SUB WOOFER DVC 2 OHM POWER SERIES NEW - eBay (item 400069070239 end time Sep-21-09 15:42:52 PDT)
> 
> JBL P1222
> 
> Competition 12" 1,600 Watt Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil Subwoofer
> 
> Item is Brand New
> 
> Buy it now $149.95 Each
> 
> quote>
> # 400 WATTS RMS, 1600 WATTS PEAK POWER
> # 2-OHM DUAL VOICE COILS
> #* 97dB* SENSITIVITY(2.83V/1m)
> # IMPEDANCE: 4-OHM/ *1-OHM*
> # 23Hz - 200Hz FREQUENCY RESPONSE
> # VENTED POLEPIECE
> # MODERATE Q DESIGN
> # *VOICE-COIL DIAMETER: 3"*
> # MOUNTING DEPTH: 6-3/4"
> # CUTOUT DIAMETER: 11-1/16"
> quote>


Nice sub


----------



## I800C0LLECT

That sounds promising 

Nice find A$$


----------



## Hispls

a$$hole said:


> mallen8805,
> 
> JBL P1222 CAR 12" SUB WOOFER DVC 2 OHM POWER SERIES NEW - eBay (item 400069070239 end time Sep-21-09 15:42:52 PDT)
> 
> JBL P1222
> 
> Competition 12" 1,600 Watt Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil Subwoofer
> 
> Item is Brand New
> 
> Buy it now $149.95 Each
> 
> quote>
> # 400 WATTS RMS, 1600 WATTS PEAK POWER
> # 2-OHM DUAL VOICE COILS
> #* 97dB* SENSITIVITY(2.83V/1m)
> # IMPEDANCE: 4-OHM/ *1-OHM*
> # 23Hz - 200Hz FREQUENCY RESPONSE
> # VENTED POLEPIECE
> # MODERATE Q DESIGN
> # *VOICE-COIL DIAMETER: 3"*
> # MOUNTING DEPTH: 6-3/4"
> # CUTOUT DIAMETER: 11-1/16"
> quote>


I'd say that's a winner! OP, I encourage you to search the forum for reviews on this sub and buy it!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

Reality check time on the 97 dB efficiency claim. Need to take 6 dB off of the number. Subs are2 ohm and that spec was at 2.83 volts...which would be great for an 8 ohm speaker.


----------



## Brian10962001

Those would be fine in a pair, would get nice and loud. If you're doing a single sub I and like the looks of the JL (which is a very good product with a long standing reputation behind it) you should step up to the 15in GTi sub.

JBL W15GTI MKII GTI SUB WOOFER 15" DVC Subwoofer - eBay (item 280374917205 end time Sep-18-09 14:42:48 PDT)


----------



## Barnaby

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Back to how little the sub does in a true sq install let's count the octaves in a 2-way front plus sub.
> 
> sub:20-80=2 octaves
> mids:80-3000 give or take a little=around 5 octaves
> tweets:3k and up=less than 3 octaves


It's been awhile since I've been involved with SQ comps , but I would say that if any 2 octaves are poorly broadcast the entire system will sound like crap. Just sayin'


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Barnaby said:


> It's been awhile since I've been involved with SQ comps , but I would say that if any 2 octaves are poorly broadcast the entire system will sound like crap. Just sayin'


It's REALLY hard to mess up the 2 octaves a sub plays as long as the sub is in a box it likes.


----------



## cubdenno

I have been very impressed with the output of my son's 4 10 inch Phoenix Gold RSdC's. running off a Sundown SAE1000d in a PWK ported enclosure. bang for the buck, hard to beat. Since my sons car got totalled and we put it in the Suburban it has been slowly destroying the SUV. They get loud, move some air and actually sound great for the type of music the boy listens to. 


Isn't SQ subjective? Not taking sides here but, I have been to comps, and recently talked to people on this forum regarding comps and the same thing got brought up where the "winner" was almost predetermined just by showing up because of the cliquish group that the judges belong to. Also how does a pretty install make a car sound good. If memory serves, one could have a better sounding car and lose because something wasn't wire tied or techflexed or... you get my point. I think to many people get hooked on this SQ thing where they really talk down to other people. I see it done to Spence all the time. I haven't seen anybody else on this forum who seems to spend as much time doing and dreaming up stuff to try even though a lot of what is spewed forth is misguided. Has anybody on here actually listened to his setup? But I constantly see people putting it and him down. It really is happening more and more and with more people being put down.


----------



## cubdenno

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's REALLY hard to mess up the 2 octaves a sub plays as long as the sub is in a box it likes.


And yet I see SQ guys changing subs quite often on here. Especially when some new model comes out that appears to offer the best sound/efficiency/whatever.

Sorry, really not trying to be argumentative. Just pointing out what I have seen on here. 

besides I really want to hear your setup when I am back down your way!!


----------



## I800C0LLECT

look harder...most members aren't huge fans of competitions. You could almost argue that there's two sides to "SQ"; competition and what fosters alot of the DIY crowd, just good sounding music. Also, you mention they switch subs. Notice how much more often they switch out mids and tweets? The subwoofer isn't isolated from the system. If you change your mids there's a good chance you might need a different sub for your application needs.


----------



## will3

( "have a friend that uses DD in Dallas TX and is allways reconning them...
the coils burn up to easy. " )
This is a totally false statment Digital Designs is one of the more durable and heavier built subwoofers made in america right now there cooling design works very well but it all depends on the application and setup you are running , but on average the DD's will hold up longer than most, having said that I wouldn't say they are SQ oriented drivers because they weren't designed for pure SQ with the exception of the 9100 series, but most daily listeners are pleased with the SQ in properly designed setups


----------



## cubdenno

I800C0LLECT said:


> look harder...most members aren't huge fans of competitions. You could almost argue that there's two sides to "SQ"; competition and what fosters alot of the DIY crowd, just good sounding music. Also, you mention they switch subs. Notice how much more often they switch out mids and tweets? The subwoofer isn't isolated from the system. If you change your mids there's a good chance you might need a different sub for your application needs.


I think this was directed at me.

I realize that the mids and tweets are changed more often. Was just responding to the statement of its just 2 octaves.

i really have zero issues with swapping. its just all the attacks I see.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

cubdenno said:


> And yet I see SQ guys changing subs quite often on here. Especially when some new model comes out that appears to offer the best sound/efficiency/whatever.
> 
> Sorry, really not trying to be argumentative. Just pointing out what I have seen on here.
> 
> besides I really want to hear your setup when I am back down your way!!


Don't get me wrong as much as I like my DD sub I might end up switching to a Dayton HO10 ported because it would probably fit better with the recent frontstage swap I'm doing. As of now the DD is doing fine with these new aluminum/poly blend mids so don't count on a change. I myself have had to change subs shortly after changing mids. Still in general you're a lot less likely to change out a sub because all it's doing is anchoring the bottom end. Listening to my system if I didn't tell you my sub was ported you'd swear it was sealed. It's all in getting really effing lucky on the tuning and port area. For a 10" I have A LOT of port area. You're welcome to hear my setup any time. Afterall, It's now a demo truck for H-Audio


----------



## Oliver

lordbaccus said:


> My box is an *SQ boxx *
> not a single note Burrrrrrrp boxx...
> I did a 150.db @ the last show playing a lil Wayne song...
> I have a friend that uses DD in Dallas TX and is allways reconning them...
> the coils burn up to easy.
> the only guy *that beat me @ the last show had 4x DD9515z* he did a 150.2db
> he had a wall, and his subs were so hot i could SMELL em from my SplXplorer


As long as he won 
*
But always remember 2nd place is the FIRST LOSER !*


----------



## Oliver

current world records >> 2009 World Records

World Record 180.5 dB From a Single Subwoofer [audiojunkies]

The *180.5* score was done with a *Digital Designs 9918Z* 18" subwoofer 

Now U know


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

a$$hole said:


> current world records >> 2009*World Records
> 
> World Record 180.5 dB From a Single Subwoofer [audiojunkies]
> 
> The *180.5* score was done with a *Digital Designs 9918Z* 18" subwoofer
> 
> Now U know


GOOD LORD

I think trebor is going to run one of those ib in his toaster


----------



## Oliver

lordbaccus is running a PAP { I think }


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

a$$hole said:


> lordbaccus is running a PAP { I think }


I'm happy as can be with just the entry level dd. This thing sounds so nice it's unreal.


----------



## Hispls

Install > equipment


----------



## Oliver

You got an 18" sub and he has an 18" sub, difference is yours does 150 and his does 180 :laugh:


----------



## Oliver

You said DDs burn up at lower outputs 

This one is handling what ? .. . about 30dBs more than you can get out of yours:laugh:

Lets put it this way I have several DD subs , and I don't think I'll ever be running a PAP. they smear well though , was talkin to a doc about em.


----------



## thehatedguy

I've already told you we have 2 customer's cars here with single DD subs and less power near what you are doing. One is a high 147 with 1 DD 9512 in a BMW and the other is a 151 with one DD 9515 in a Durango. Both are on Termlab and on the dash...no outlaw in the kickpanel BS. Both are low tuned for music...tuned around 32-33 hertz.

So I know for a fact one DD sub that is both smaller and have less power could hang with and beat your scores.



lordbaccus said:


> Bro if ya gotta have 4x of the Super cool DD subs, to beat my *1 sub *by 2/10ths of a db then by all means feel free to Glote !!!
> 
> 
> But ya have to wonder if just 1 of the DD subs could hang with me...?


----------



## thehatedguy

But Alan has like 40k watts and it was an Extreme class vehicle. Still impressive.

There are guys in Europe doing a 170 with 2 of the 99Z18s in a stock cabin vehicle. ****ton more power and only burps.

But I know a guy in Maryland who is doing high 150s, like 158 on music...Grand Funk Railroad to be exact.

If you want to talk about serious bass and SPL, head on over to Termpro, db drag racing, spl meter, spl car audio, loudspeaker systems, wayne harris



a$$hole said:


> You got an 18" sub and he has an 18" sub, difference is yours does 150 and his does 180 :laugh:


----------



## will3

lordbaccus said:


> i think i get why your username is *******...
> you not even funny...
> and on top of it all your starting to sound reterded///
> that sub is not there run of the mill CRAPP they shuve on the general public.
> there standard line is all Logo and you know it...
> 
> Actually the,1500 and 2500 series use the same basic designs as the higher end models and are hand assembled just like there big brothers,so basically whether you buy the higher models or the entrys you get a real DD driver not a china POS with a sticker like most manufactures and there are more than 5 people that I know personally doing 150+ @ the head rest, using DD products in daily tuned systems
> I am not a DD nuthugger , and I am not currently running DD in any of my rides , but it is what it is.
> Stop running off about [email protected]! you know nothing about, such as the level of quality of certain products that you think you know about ,and you obviously do not, because you really come off as a complete idiot.
> PAP makes great products as well , but give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Oliver

YouTube - DD9515 wall socket fun! Industructable sub! :surprised:


----------



## trebor

Hillbilly SQ said:


> GOOD LORD
> 
> I think trebor is going to run one of those ib in his toaster


Word.....set up for SQ, of course.


----------



## 86mr2

lordbaccus said:


> and on top of it all *your *starting to sound *reterded*///


Oh, the irony.


----------



## 86mr2

lordbaccus said:


> i get it your one of those SQ *elitest*... ( fancy word for snobb )


Well, strictly speaking, it's not even a word.


----------



## Oliver

lordbaccus said the coils burn easy :laugh::laugh::laugh:

A wall socket can't kill one of these 

Plug in your PAP lordy, lordy oh our lordbaccus:laugh:

On soundpressure.com there are guys with 1 fifteen and 1 amp putting up bigger numbers than this guy


----------



## mallen8805

Just wanted some help and input from the community here at DIY, didn't mean to start a bragging/bashing contest.

My mistake on the post as I believe I set this one up for disaster by namedropping...Although the thread has leapt into a huge tangent I have learned quite a bit about the process of selecting a subwoofer from those of you who contributed your knowledge in a positive way. To those individuals, thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.

For a few select others, consider this.

Arguing and bragging via internet....

Pointless?

-OP


----------



## Brian10962001

YouTube - 12" WMD wall socketed

Wall Socketing is stupid


----------



## falkenbd

lordbaccus said:


> Okokok i get it your one of those SQ elitest... ( fancy word for snobb )
> Bro on the weekends i do go and compete in SPL with different boxxs.
> I had built an SPL box that had a last min port malfunction....
> 
> 
> Mom rushed to me with the only box i had with a sub allready installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked a song that would Hittttttt a High # on a Termlab... using my SQ BOXX ///
> 
> 
> 
> Please try not to cram me into that SQ small minded Cleshaa Stereotype... My system will go both ways depending on the Sub Enclosure i have loaded !
> *your beginning to be a lil rude*, i do not work for PAP i just happen to like there product.... *no different than the DD fan boys*...
> everyone thinks what they use is better...


A couple of things here. 

You keep saying how you are into SQ, and I've asked you at least once before to tell me what you think that means... If you can't define your goals, how can you say you've reached them?

I watched that "sq" video you posted and all I can hear is the damned rattling of the tailgate or something... I can assume that it really localizes your sub bass, which is not good for SQ.

Also, I'm surprised you haven't been handed an infraction, the namecalling is really not necessary, I thought our new rules were designed to stop stuff like that. I guess no one noticed it.

Also, your spelling is awful, and it makes it ironic when you are calling other poeple stupid. There is a spell check built into the forum, I suggest you use it.


No one here claims you have to buy "rich boy toys" to have good results.... I spent like $200 or less on my front stage drivers (6 drivers in total) and am damn happy with how they sound.


----------



## Hispls

Brian10962001 said:


> YouTube - 12" WMD wall socketed
> 
> Wall Socketing is stupid


120/8 (coils in series) X 120 = 1800W


----------



## Oliver

Hispls said:


> 120/8 (coils in series) X 120 = 1800W


 lets see how many people read these things We plugged in wizkids "old" 12" WMD into a wall socket at 120 volts. Wired at 4 ohms.


----------



## falkenbd

Hispls said:


> 120/8 (coils in series) X 120 = 1800W


not factoring in impedance rise, lots of heat involved...


----------



## Hispls

a$$hole said:


> lets see how many people read these things We plugged in wizkids "old" 12" WMD into a wall socket at 120 volts. Wired at 4 ohms.



I think I saw the vid hosted somewhere else, so didn't notice the text.

What is actual impedence of those coils @ 60hz though?

****edit****

Also, I certainly don't consider a woofer's ability to be plugged into a wall outlet when planning my audio system.


----------



## Oliver

lordbaccus said:


> My box is an *SQ boxx *
> not a single note Burrrrrrrp boxx...
> I did a 150.db @ the last show playing a lil Wayne song...
> I have a friend that uses DD in Dallas TX and is allways reconning them...
> *the coils burn up to easy*.
> the only guy that beat me @ the last show had 4x DD9515z he did a 150.2db
> he had a wall, and his subs were so hot i could SMELL em from my SplXplorer





Hispls said:


> I think I saw the vid hosted somewhere else, so didn't notice the text.
> 
> What is actual impedence of those coils @ 60hz though?
> 
> ****edit****
> 
> *Also, I certainly don't consider a woofer's ability to be plugged into a wall outlet when planning my audio system*.


I don't either it was aimed at the comment made in red


----------



## bigwillystyle

To the OP have a look at the Atomic Quantum range of subs, sound reasonable but go quite loud when you want them to... will take that sort of power easy...


----------



## Oliver

SQ = YouTube - Lil Wayne - A Milli [OFFICIAL VIDEO] [UNCENSORED] W/Lyrics


----------



## Brian10962001

Wall socketing is Fing STUPID, if it's your beloved sub being wall socketed it's Woohowoaosdofudaklsfd that thing was .000000000000001 ohm and took a billion plus watts! But when it's a sub you're trying to put down it's instantly 8 ohm, and the electric grid was down 60 volts that day. Then the dumb shiz people say about 'heat and impedance rise" WHO CARES IT'S STUPID, I just put it up to respond to the DD being socketed and to make sure people know... it's dumb.

Let's get back to the basics here, will the thread starter ever plug his sub into the wall? And are we saying that if it were our system we would plug our subwoofer into the freaking wall and listen to the 60hz glory tone all day? NO! He has 1400 watts and wants a nice single sub setup, NONE of the subs mentioned here will die on 1400 watts and I think all of them would satisfy his need.


----------



## Hispls

a$$hole said:


> SQ = YouTube - Lil Wayne - A Milli [OFFICIAL VIDEO] [UNCENSORED] W/Lyrics


I'm not sure what that was at all

Also, you'd think when you start getting million-dollar record deals you could afford some clothes that fit, or a belt. WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## thehatedguy

The point is he talks about listening to a lot of SQ cars...but one of the greatest SQ competitors lives about 1.5 hours away from him, and he's never heard of him before. Markey is a multiple world champion in IASCA and USACi. I just don't think he is as into the SQ scene as he wants to be.

And calling names is fine as long as it is directed at me.



falkenbd said:


> A couple of things here.
> 
> You keep saying how you are into SQ, and I've asked you at least once before to tell me what you think that means... If you can't define your goals, how can you say you've reached them?
> 
> I watched that "sq" video you posted and all I can hear is the damned rattling of the tailgate or something... I can assume that it really localizes your sub bass, which is not good for SQ.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised you haven't been handed an infraction, the namecalling is really not necessary, I thought our new rules were designed to stop stuff like that. I guess no one noticed it.
> 
> Also, your spelling is awful, and it makes it ironic when you are calling other poeple stupid. There is a spell check built into the forum, I suggest you use it.
> 
> 
> No one here claims you have to buy "rich boy toys" to have good results.... I spent like $200 or less on my front stage drivers (6 drivers in total) and am damn happy with how they sound.


----------



## Hispls




----------

